# CPT restricted to certain POS codes



## deyoung (May 1, 2012)

We are being denied for invalid POS for 61070; does anyone know where I can find a listing that shows what POS codes are allowed with this CPT? 

The payer does not have a listing for us & just stated they use Encoder. I tried searching CMS but had no luck. We are hoping someone knows of a resource, not only for this code, but all codes. 

Thanks!


----------



## ollielooya (May 1, 2012)

Donna, there was an article in this month's issue of Coding Edge that relates to the issue of wrong POS.  It appears that the OIG has targeted place of service errars as an area for review in its annual Work Plan.  You may already be aware of this.  I can't furnish you an answer but if you have access to it the article begains on p. 18 and may be helpful to you.   Suzanne E. Byrum CPC


----------



## deyoung (May 1, 2012)

Suzanne, thank you for the reply. I had seen that article. I am hoping someone will have something more specific that breaks down the restrictions by CPT/POS.


----------



## ivorytofu@hotmail.com (May 1, 2012)

do some searchs on the OPPS and the PPS payment systems. It's been awhile but I believe this is how I found the information I was looking for with certain CPT codes coupled with POS. 

Good luck.


----------

